

Friend-Watch - Analytics for your Facebook account - ndroo
http://techcrunch.com/2011/08/23/new-friend-watch-app-lets-you-stalk-your-facebook-friends/

======
malik
<plug>Got nothin' on wisdom.com.</plug>

